# ACS job experience vs EOI job experince



## piklu420 (May 18, 2013)

Dear seniors
My ACS result came on Oct 2013 as network analyst for 7 year. Till to date I could not apply due to Cap unavailability. I will apply for state nominations thus august/September, for that can I input my Job experience upto August 2014 in EOI though my ACS is upto oct 13? I am,continuing my last job as written in the ACS. Please suggest. Total job exp till to date is 8 years but in,ACS 7 years... Thanks.


----------



## liji.binu (Aug 27, 2013)

piklu420 said:


> Dear seniors
> My ACS result came on Oct 2013 as network analyst for 7 year. Till to date I could not apply due to Cap unavailability. I will apply for state nominations thus august/September, for that can I input my Job experience upto August 2014 in EOI though my ACS is upto oct 13? I am,continuing my last job as written in the ACS. Please suggest. Total job exp till to date is 8 years but in,ACS 7 years... Thanks.


I had submitted my EOI with the additional experience after ACS.


----------



## NKF (Jul 11, 2014)

liji.binu said:


> I had submitted my EOI with the additional experience after ACS.


Hi liji

so did CO accepted ur case which visa u applied for..


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Piklu420 -

Normally DIBP will accept a letter from an employer as proof of continued employment of a position that was originally assessed by ACS - this is common for skilled visas (subclass 189, 190, 489).

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## NKF (Jul 11, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Piklu420 -
> 
> Normally DIBP will accept a letter from an employer as proof of continued employment of a position that was originally assessed by ACS - this is common for skilled visas (subclass 189, 190, 489).
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

In my case ACS deducted 4 years, for analyst programmer ,but have claimed in EOI 8 years exp and submiited my proof of my employer in letter head..Hope DIAC may accept this..


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi NKF -

If you claimed points for skilled employment, it must be after the date you are deemed skilled in the ACS letter. If ACS deducted 4 years of employment before you are deemed as skilled, there is no way to claim points for those 4 years of employment - it's a guaranteed refusal.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## NKF (Jul 11, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi NKF -
> 
> If you claimed points for skilled employment, it must be after the date you are deemed skilled in the ACS letter. If ACS deducted 4 years of employment before you are deemed as skilled, there is no way to claim points for those 4 years of employment - it's a guaranteed refusal.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark

Thanks for the reply,one of my friend who applied for same job code, ACS deducts 4 years of his exp..he claimed 65 points with that...but CO didnt ask anything for that..they have asked only other proofs of exp..

so shall i wait for CO to get allocated ,?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi NKF -

Would need to see all your documents & info in order to give you any specific advice on your case. People claiming points for experience prior to the ACS deeming date is one of the biggest causes of application withdrawals and refusals I've seen - the ACS language on their letters leaves a lot to be desired. If you'd like me to go over your application in detail, would be happy to do that at a consultation - see our website below for details.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Harsingh (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello Mark,

I got my ACS in August 2013 and got EOI acceptance this month. I am working with the same company and with the same profile. Originally I submitted Notarized self declaration while filing for my ACS. Do I need to get an updated self declartion with the new date or do I need to get a simple letter from my company stating that I am still working for the same company? In case you have any format or what should be there on the company letter (In case if this is required instead of updated Notarized self declarion). Secondly where can I upload this would the CO ask for this letter or do I need to beforehand submit this with my application. Thanks much appreciated.



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Piklu420 -
> 
> Normally DIBP will accept a letter from an employer as proof of continued employment of a position that was originally assessed by ACS - this is common for skilled visas (subclass 189, 190, 489).
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Harsingh -

Assuming it's the same employer and position as previously assessed by ACS, a simple letter from the company on company letterhead with contact info stating that you have continued to be employed in that position is generally fine for DIBP. I don't have a template or format for that.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



Harsingh said:


> Hello Mark,
> 
> I got my ACS in August 2013 and got EOI acceptance this month. I am working with the same company and with the same profile. Originally I submitted Notarized self declaration while filing for my ACS. Do I need to get an updated self declartion with the new date or do I need to get a simple letter from my company stating that I am still working for the same company? In case you have any format or what should be there on the company letter (In case if this is required instead of updated Notarized self declarion). Secondly where can I upload this would the CO ask for this letter or do I need to beforehand submit this with my application. Thanks much appreciated.


----------



## ahossain (Jul 30, 2014)

*please clear my confusion*

Dear 
Can any one tell me how many years of experience i will get from below mail.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer from Microsoft completed May 2014 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.
The following employment after May 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 08/04 - 06/14 (9yrs 10mths)
Position: IT Supervisor
Employer: xyz company


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

2 months, as they only consider experience from the point you completed your qualification.


----------

